# Need Help Choosing New Watch



## dental4usa (Jul 27, 2006)

OK, I got the uv flashlight issue resolved - thanks to all who helped out!

Now I am looking at watches in the "cheap" but not poor quality category. I have it down to these, and I could use some help deciding:

Luminox 1590 Marine Series Mens Watch (1594)
http://www.jomashop.com/luminox-1594.html

Orient " Submariner Date" Oyster Automatic Diver 100m, Model # 2ER00002D
http://www.roachman.com/orient/diver/2ER00002D.html

Orient Automatic Sports and Dive Watch CEM65002D http://wengersdirect.com/store/product.php?productid=74&cat=17&page=1

Luminox Pro Diver Mens Watch Model 203 http://www.kenmarwatches.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=10832&ref=NT 

Swiss Army - 24685 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000VA1XK/ref=ord_cart_shr/102-0209030-2228966?%5Fencoding=UTF8&m=A1NJJGX0HNXNG2&v=glance&n=3367581

Orient 2ER00002D http://www.discountwatchstore.com/store-products-Orient-Watch-Orient-Sports-and-Dive-Watches-2ER00002D-Orient-2ER00002D_18376631.html

Invicta Men's Swiss Pro Diver Q Two-tone Watch
http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2.cgi?PAGE=PROFRAME&PROD_ID=1662141

Swiss Army Lancer 100 24293
http://watchzworld.com/swiss_army_lancer_100_24293.html

Seiko Divers Automatic SKX031K2 
http://justseiko.com/product_details.php?catid=1001&id=47

Invicta Men's Swiss Quartz Diver 9308
http://www.discountwatchstore.com/store-products-Professional-Diver-9308-Invicta-Mens-Swiss-Quartz-Diver-9308_4410881.html

So, if anyone has an opinion, I'm open .. I want a dive watch but can't spend a lot on it. Still looking at getting a flashlight with a cree in it, too ..

Thanks!


----------



## Coop (Jul 27, 2006)

Either you really love the Luminox 1590 Marine Series Mens Watch 1594.... 


or you made a little mistake posting your links.... all point to the same page...


----------



## dental4usa (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Jumpmaster (Jul 27, 2006)

I'd skip the Seiko SKX031 and go for the SKX007. That'll probably be my next watch purchase (but won't be for a while...have gear upgrades pending I need to take care of first...)

You could probably pick one up used, good condition at a decent price on some of the watch forums.

JM-99


----------



## dental4usa (Jul 27, 2006)

OK, I fixed the links. So much for losing the "newbie" status .. 

Jumpmaster, the SKX007 is a nice looking watch. I will check into that! Thanks!


----------



## stockae92 (Jul 27, 2006)

if you are looking at SKX007

you might as well look at SKX779/781 Monsters


----------



## leukos (Jul 27, 2006)

looks like a Traser is in your price range: http://www.lapolicegear.com/trh3trwacl.html


----------



## Datasaurusrex (Jul 27, 2006)

Ya missed a goodie:

Sandoz Submariner
http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/WATCHSALES/SandozSingaporeSalesTable.htm#Submariner-style

http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/WATCHSALES/SandozSINSub40BlackBlackAug03/SandozSIN40BlackBlackAug03.htm

(new version has Sapphire crystal, older versions don't)






I've heard nothing but good things about this watch, the only downside is that it comes across like a Rolex sub clone.

You might want to visit http://www.pmwf.com/

And see their top 20 list http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/T20PMW List Table.htm


----------



## carrot (Jul 27, 2006)

How about the Seiko Orange Monster? About $200, available on Amazon.com, and apparently a pretty popular watch on watch forums. Plus, it has some kind of "super" lume that glows real bright when you hit it with a flashlight or sunlight.


----------



## dental4usa (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh man, just when I thought I had it narrowed down!! 

OK, I'm going to check these links out now.

By the way, for what it's worth, I am female .. granted, I'm 5'10" and women's watches don't fit, that is why I am getting a men's watch. It just can't be super huge, know what I mean?

OK, I'm off to check these out .. this is fun!!!

Thanks!


----------



## dental4usa (Jul 27, 2006)

Carrot,

What's that about super-lume with the orange? Amazon has these babies for $169.99!


----------



## jbg23 (Jul 27, 2006)

If you dont want anything huge then I would stay away from the orange monster. I just recieved a skx007 today and it is very nice for the money. I bought it on ebay for less than 100 bucks. I have seen them sell for around 70. It also has the superlume.


----------



## dental4usa (Jul 27, 2006)

The orange monster looks really cool though!

Jumpmaster and stockae92 were telling me about the skx007 ... I think I'll go look at them again. Best price I found was $158, so I guess I'm not looking hard enough!

I've been to pmwf.com before and checked out their lists. I did miss the Sandoz though, so thanks to Datasaurusrex for pointing that out! I will keep them in mind, but I do like cheap ... 

So far it looks like no one is especially thrilled with the Orient, Invicta, Swiss Army or Luminox. My search continues .. thanks!


----------



## carrot (Jul 27, 2006)

dental4usa said:


> Carrot,
> 
> What's that about super-lume with the orange? Amazon has these babies for $169.99!


The lume on the Orange Monster is on the hands and on markers around the dial, as on most watches. From what I've read on other forums, the lume is pretty much unparallelled (besides actual tritium) and glows really brightly when you charge it up. The lume on my Citizen Eco-Drive Skyhawk is very bright but dims after a few minutes, still readable for an hour or two later.

Basically, it was the watch I might have gotten if the Eco-Drive hadn't appealed to me more.

A lot of people here seem to like Luminox watches in general... tritium is cool stuff. But I have heard little about them on the other forums I browsed.

Edit: forgot to mention, there are a few variations of the Orange Monster, including one with all those extra dials. I'm not too sure on the actual differences though.


----------



## jbg23 (Jul 27, 2006)

yeah check out ebay for the best price on the skx007. I searched for awhile and couldnt find a better price than ebay. It will be sent from singapore 9 times out of 10 on eaby, which I didnt like because I thought it would take forever. I got mine today after 9 days. well worth the wait.


----------



## dental4usa (Jul 27, 2006)

I'll keep Luminox in the running then. I really like them anyway, just wish I could afford more at the moment.

I'll go check ebay .. I don't mind waiting, so I guess if the feedback is good, Singapore is fine with me! Otherwise, I found some at http://justseiko.com/products.php?catid=1001 for $160 (cheapest).


----------



## carrot (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh no. I just made myself want the Seiko Orange Monster. LOOK WHAT YOU'VE DONE TO ME CPF!


----------



## *Bryan* (Jul 27, 2006)

You can't go wrong with the guys on PMWF.com :rock: 
They rock. You will find some of the nicest, affordable, quality watches on that site.

I would stay away from Luminous or luminox (what ever the name is) they are military watch look alikes. :thumbsdow 

Though your a female and 5'10" it all depends on the size of your wrist. My suggestion is to measure your wrist and go from there. On a woman, 39-40mm watches seem big. The 007 and the monsters are 42mm + and the monster is a heavy watch..

I cheap, nice watch would also be a Seiko 5 watch. usues the same movement as the 007 and it's a little smaller. 

That's my 2 cents that has a net worth of nothing so.....Good luck with the purchase.


----------



## dental4usa (Jul 27, 2006)

Well, Carrot, you are orange to begin with ... 

I've always liked that look but I think they're too big.

*Bryan*, I appreciate your comments about size. I'll take a look at Seiko 5's too. My wrist measures 188 mm around. Not that that helps much, but there we go. Thanks for your help!


----------



## *Bryan* (Jul 27, 2006)

Okay, that measurement in iches is roughly 7.5 inches. With that size wrist, you should be fine with almost any mens watch strap. 

Keep in mind that with a 7.5 inche wrist and being a female, that a 40mm watch will seem big. I suggest that you get a idea of what you want. Then do window shopping and try on the watches. If the exact watch is unavailable, then try something the same size on. That way you will get a feel for the size and weight of the watch.

Then find the best price/ place to buy and go for it.

I do also feel the Seiko 5 will be a great inexpensive choice for you. The size of the watch will match the size of your wrist well.


----------



## dental4usa (Jul 28, 2006)

Good advice. I once tried on that big honkin' Casio dive watch in a Walmart - it was huge! I like the Seiko skx031 and skx033's, and they are 38 mm. I'll keep looking at the Seiko 5's, I haven't had a chance since my last post.

Thanks!


----------



## TimB (Jul 28, 2006)

You may want to take a look at the Seiko SKX013. It's very similar to the SKX007, but 38mm in diameter instead of 43mm.

Here's a link to a photo:

http://www.chronograph.com/store/mli_viewItem.asp?idproduct=156

-Tim


----------



## dental4usa (Jul 28, 2006)

I looked at the skx013 - the midsize. That size would be fine as long as the bracelet is long enough for me. 

I'm nervous about so-called "midsize" because I got burned by Wenger on that once .. My husband and I got Wenger Battalions, he got the regular size - I just measured, it's 37mm, and I got the "midsize" - it was all of like 28 mm! 

As I said, I'm 5'10" and not daintily structured - I've ALWAYS had large wrists, not fat, just big (bony). The 37 mm should be fine, but looking at my husband's watch on my wrist and the ruler, I think 40 mm would be OK, and maybe even on up to 42 or 43, if need be. I definitely don't want to ever go below 37 mm ever again!

My Wenger looks like a child's toy .. I don't wear it often!

Thanks again folks - I will continue my journey. It's nice to have been bitten by both the flashlight bug and the watch bug in the same time period - easy on the wallet! hahaha


----------



## wquiles (Jul 28, 2006)

Very nice thread. Lots of good suggestions 

Will


----------



## TimB (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey Dental4usa,

If you decide to try the SKX013, the bracelet will fit, it's full size  I personally think it's the perfect watch for a woman who doesn't want to go too small, but doesn't quite want to wear a watch obviously sized for a man.

Good luck in your search.

-Tim


----------



## dental4usa (Jul 28, 2006)

Cool - thanks, TimB!

I'm still looking ..


----------



## dragoman (Jul 29, 2006)

dental4usa said:


> Thanks again folks - I will continue my journey. It's nice to have been bitten by both the flashlight bug and the watch bug in the same time period - easy on the wallet! hahaha


 
I feel you there.....










http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=125419



dragoman


----------



## cheapo (Jul 29, 2006)

i dont collect watches, but i do wear a Fossil speedway- how does fossil rank in terms of quality to you guys?

-David


----------



## dental4usa (Jul 29, 2006)

Very nice, dragoman. I especially like the X files and the blue fossil. OK, the Tag Heuer too! Very nice collection!


----------



## dental4usa (Jul 29, 2006)

For what it's worth, I just tried on my husband's Festiva that he got from work for having been there for 10 years. It measures 41-42 mm, and he said it looked too big on me when I asked him. So I know now to stick to the 37-40 mm range. I'm getting there!


----------



## dental4usa (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey look! I'm enlightened now! Or at least I've posted enough to be labeled Enlightened ..


----------



## GarageBoy (Jul 31, 2006)

Fossil is ok..more of Jewelry than a decent watch. Not that great in build quality


----------



## *Bryan* (Jul 31, 2006)

Fossil is a fashion watch. Trends change... Better to stay timeless when purchasing a timepiece (no pun intended)


----------



## jason_01 (Aug 1, 2006)

You really cant go wrong with a Seiko auto, tough and proven mechanical movement, probably the best vfm watches out there. The full sized divers are pretty big, try one before you buy one if you can, but they are bombproof. The midsize would be a good compromise. 

The Seiko 5's are a real steal and plenty of variety to choose from if you dont need the water resistance. Bear in mind if you buy a Seiko auto (or any mech watch) it wont be as accurate as a Quartz watch, typically Seiko autos will run 20 to 30 s fast per day out of the box but can easily be regulated to within 5 s per day and you are getting a fantastic reliable non battery dependant engine with a smooth sweep instead of a nasty generic plastic quartz tick tock action disposable movement.

Good prices and service from here for Seiko

http://chronograph.com/

And a couple of Seiko related links if you want to do some research

http://www.network54.com/Forum/78440/

http://www.makedostudio.com/watches/seiko-divers/index.html

Custom watches, bit more expensive but exclusive

http://www.mkiiwatches.com/

You can always add an aftermarket strap if you dont like bracelets, Seiko divers are particularly nice on Rhino/Waterbourne webbing straps.

Ok so Im biased in favour of Seiko, but as a watch collector I have watches of various makes including some expensive Swiss ones and really the Seiko's are right up there. Wearing a 60's Seiko auto atm 

Have fun choosing


----------



## dental4usa (Aug 2, 2006)

OK guys, I'm coming down the home stretch.

Here is what I'm wondering: For all of you who have the Luminox Navy Seal Dive Series I or II, how easy is it to read the watch? Is the face/dial too small? Seems like a lot of it is taken up by bezel. It's also too big for me, diameter-wise (43 mm). The smaller versions are only 35 mm . I need 38 or 39, ideally, so I don't know what to do .. 

The Luminox I really have my heart set on is the Steel/Carbon Fiber one - 3100 series for large, 7102 for small. Same 43 vs 35 mm issue. :scowl:

The Luminox Marine series is a good size - 38 mm.

Otherwise, I am looking at Seiko SKX025 (38 mm). In fact, I may get the Seiko and one of the Luminoxes!

Any additional opinions, suggestions, experiences, etc. would be appreciated. Thanks again!


----------



## Jumpmaster (Aug 2, 2006)

dental4usa said:


> Otherwise, I am looking at Seiko SKX025 (38 mm). In fact, I may get the Seiko and one of the Luminoxes!



This option gets my vote...

BTW, I have a series II Luminox (the standard "Navy Seal" one, black face but doesn't say "Navy Seal" on it...) The face is easy to read. It looks sharp on a Zulu strap.

The Seiko is nice too...I'm not familiar with that model, but it looks a lot like my SKX033...

JM-99


----------



## dental4usa (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks, Jumpmaster!

Which of those is your EDC? Zulu straps look pretty cool. I think I'll have to invest in one.

I appreciate your input!


----------



## Jumpmaster (Aug 2, 2006)

dental4usa said:


> Thanks, Jumpmaster!
> 
> Which of those is your EDC? Zulu straps look pretty cool. I think I'll have to invest in one.
> 
> I appreciate your input!



Thanks!

Generally, I use the Luminox if I know I'll be going to the range or something like that...field training, etc...

For daily use, it's either the Seiko or the Glycine Airman...

JM-99


----------



## ghostrider1 (Aug 4, 2006)

I love my Orange monster. The lumes on it is ridiculously bright. It is a big and heavy watch, but it is my EDC watch.I picked it up on another forum for cheap. A good med. size dive watch is a citizens. hope this helps.


----------



## dental4usa (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks, ghostrider1. I think the orange monster is too big for me, but I will keep it in mind!


----------

